
Putin: Snowden must stop leaking secrets to stay - llambda
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/us-defends-intelligence-sweep-same-allies
======
waterphone
Did the US get to Putin, or is he worried Snowden will leak things making
Russia look bad next?

